# Greetings from Northern Texas (Dallas area)!



## WeeSmallHouse (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello from Northern Texas (just north of Dallas)! It's nice to see others out there are into raising fancy pet mice.... seems like more folks are into rats. I love my little "meeskies". I'm "WeeSmallHouse Mousery" (well, that's what I call it! It's not so official! LOL!)

I had two pet mice in college. Later, I got into fancy mice a long while ago while still living in PA (due to the fact we also had 2 rat snakes and 1 corn snake at the time). I got out of it for awhile, but got back in again about 4 years ago. Nothing really special... just "pet store" fancy mice that I started with. I didn't just want "white mice" so looked for some color and broken coat pattern. I'm completely nuts about spotted mice... the splashier, the better. I also like mice with white blazes and white belting/marks (Dutch pattern, I think).

I have some long haired mice in broken coat patterns too. I think they are so cute, however over time I have experienced some of the issues that I read about online (with long haired mice)... obesity, and sometimes skin problems. I've had short haired mice stay in good condition with age, while most of my long haired mice eventually got obese with age. I've got some "old timers" now, both short hair and long hair. I would love to have some Satin too at some point, if I ever get more room. We currently live in an apartment for the time being, so I have to keep it reasonable and easy to maintain.

I don't have any fancy colors, just black, "orange" (buff or fawn?), grey, mostly all with white markings of some sort. I also recently bought a male that is grey, but his hair has black mixed in or is ticked like agouti. He looks sort-of pewter colored. He threw some young that were agouti, but brown instead.

Anyway, I'll check in to see what's happening in the world of fancy pet mice! It would be fun to have some mice shows in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. I'll attempt to post some photos at some point.
Take care....
Kris Barndt

P.S. Had other critters before we moved... horses, sheep, and fancy pigeons. I still have a few pigeons living at a friend's house. When I moved from PA to TX, I drove the rental truck... and in the cab with me were 10 pigeons in a custom-built crate, 1 small milk snake, and a tankful of my pet mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hellooo and welcome


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

:welcome1


----------

